
Dalio Says Capitalism Must Be Reformed, Not Abandoned - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-15/ray-dalio-says-capitalism-must-be-reformed-not-abandoned
======
hbarka
Maybe someone should ask Dalio if he’s being manipulative by making a false-
choice statement. Who said anything about abandoning Capitalism?

